# Test



## smetzger (Oct 19, 2002)

<font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2" color="#ffffcc"><a
 href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23631">Lightning
Fists<br>
<br>
</a></font><a
 href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23631"><font
 face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2" color="#ffffcc"><a
 href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14811">Eagle
Claw Attack</a></font><br>


----------



## smetzger (Oct 19, 2002)

<body>
<font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2" color="#ffffcc"><a
 href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23631">Lightning
Fists<br>
<br>
</a></font><a
 href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23631"><font
 face="verdana, arial, helvetica" size="2" color="#ffffcc"><a
 href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14811">Eagle
Claw Attack</a></font><br>
</a>
</body>


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 19, 2002)




----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't feel bad, I have no idea how to do it either.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 19, 2002)

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23631">Lightning Fists</a>

<a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14811">Eagle Claw Attack</a>

Edit : Coding, replace the [ with the lesser than sign.

[a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23631">Lightning Fists[/a>

[a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14811">Eagle Claw Attack[/a>


----------



## Darkness (Oct 19, 2002)

Me, I just use vb codes.

Example:

(url=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=236319]Lightning Fists[/url]

(Just exchange the ( with a [ and you're set.)

Which becomes:

Lightning Fists


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 19, 2002)

Can VB code be used elsewhere?  Just asking, I am not familiar with it.  If not, it might be better to learn HTML if you want to do webpages.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 19, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Can VB code be used elsewhere?  Just asking, I am not familiar with it.  If not, it might be better to learn HTML if you want to do webpages.   *



Nah, can't.  But many other message boards (e.g., UB, ez) use almost the exact same code.
Still, if he wants to build a web page, html is of course the way to go.

edit - But look at his sig; regardless of his other intentions, that thing could really use some vb code.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 19, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *edit - But look at his sig; regardless of his other intentions, that thing could really use some vb code.  *




He just needs to rename the URL, hardly difficult in HTML.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 19, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He just needs to rename the URL, hardly difficult in HTML.   *



Right...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 19, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Right... *



Yup yup.

From http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27707

to <a href="http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27707">Please rate Pin Shield</a>


----------



## Darkness (Oct 19, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Yup yup.
> 
> From http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27707
> ...



I know, LOL! I can do links in HTML as well; just check that "Latest WotC updates" news piece on EN World's main page for proof. 
(And yes, before you ask, April O'Neil is indeed my alt.ID as EN World newshound. What can I say - I like TMNT better than Superman, Spiderman, etc. )


----------



## hong (Oct 19, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *
> (And yes, before you ask, April O'Neil is indeed my alt.ID as EN World newshound. *




Oh. 

In that case, everything in that last PM I sent was lies! All lies! It was just a joke! I do NOT like creamy peanut butter at all, really!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 19, 2002)

*ss evilly for no real reason*

<i>Edit: I had no idea that typing the plural of smile would have that effect. Is that really what happens? smiles Very strange.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 21, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh.
> 
> In that case, everything in that last PM I sent was lies! All lies! It was just a joke! I do NOT like creamy peanut butter at all, really! *



This reminds me of the time when I told Squirrel Nutkin about this...


----------

